# G-tube replacement



## SMENTEL (Apr 9, 2015)

Is anyone having an issue with Medicaid denying payment for CPT 49452 stating that there is a limited number of G-tube replacements for children. Not even sure if this is within a CY because Medicaid with not share their "documentation" with us.


----------

